# Eastleigh Hamps



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I plans to visit some friends in Eastleigh in a fortnight. Anyone know somewhere to park up for the night? Much appreciated if you do  

Dick


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not specifically there Dick, but I know of a couple of places on the A272 east of Winchester. Also Hamble. Remind me with a PM in the morning and I'll dig out locations.


----------

